# Petsmart Banfield: Good or Bad?



## skh09 (Jan 22, 2011)

I just got my puppy today and I have been looking for the best prices and packages that will provide care for her and be worth it, I found Banfield's Optimum Wellness Plan and they said it's 24.99 a month and you receive all the care you need & I can get her spayed. Has anyone ever done this before? Is it worth the money? What else do you get other than basic vaccines & spaying? 

Thanks


----------



## myahele (Nov 6, 2010)

While I can't give you first-hand info, based on the yelp reviews regarding the Banfield in my area I would have to say you should look for some other vet. There were many horror stories with Banfield and was given a 1.5 stars out of 5.

While I'm not too sure what their coverage is, I'm not too sure if $24.99 a month will be worth it in the long run; maybe it'll be good for the 1st few month with vaccinations and neutering/spaying. For my vet, it costs $100+ for neutering. Then DHPP vaccination is is $17 and as well as $17 for rabies.

Overall, it may be cheaper (maybe) but based on the experiences of other people in where I live, the quality isn't good/

Congrats on the new puppy!


----------



## doginthedesert (Jun 18, 2010)

Everyone I know who has bought that plan from Banfield or gone there has had an awful experience. I personally have a little experience with them via petsmart and working with a rodent rescue. It is more of a ploy to suck you into going to banfield, and overall banfield has terrible vets. Also according to one friend of mine, once they get you there they will try to charge you for lots of other un-nessicary (and not covered) stuff .

If you really want pet insurance, get real pet insurance so you can go to whatever vet you want and emergency service is covered. Most don't cover "routine care" or a spay.

I have personal experience working with Petsmart and a rodent rescue, and I can say you would be better off letting your rodent suffer and die at home than bringing it to a banfield vet. They literally don't even carry medication suited to dose rodents and they put them under anastesia or euthanize them by hot boxing them under a large dog face mask. Also one banfield vet I spoke with actually lacked basic knowlege about rodent anatomy.

So my personal opinion, I would never bring my rat to a banfield, and I would only bring my dog there if it literally got hit by a car in front of the Banfield office.


----------



## Legacy (Mar 9, 2009)

Not good here....not good at all. (Florida) Expensive, especially if the pet needs meds. And they didn't really appear to "care" about the pet. JMHO and experience.


----------



## skh09 (Jan 22, 2011)

We decided against it after looking at a few reviews for the local PetSmarts and the vets that worked there didn't have a good rep on most of the reviews. We went to a local veterinarian with her and they were very helpful. They gave us a packet full of information, didn't push for us to buy anything. When we called they quoted a check-up would be 31 dollars and when we got there they said since she was found in the woods and they couldn't get a fecal exam (she had used the restroom all morning so nothing came out on the stick) they gave us 3 doses of de-wormer. They also gave us her first month of heartworm free in a sample packet for sentinel. The whole visit ended up costing 47 dollars. Completely worth it, the staff loved her and answered all the questions we had since we are first time puppy owners (we've both only had puppies in our parents houses). I probably won't be bringing my puppy to banfield anytime soon. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

skh09 said:


> We decided against it after looking at a few reviews for the local PetSmarts and the vets that worked there didn't have a good rep on most of the reviews. We went to a local veterinarian with her and they were very helpful. They gave us a packet full of information, didn't push for us to buy anything. When we called they quoted a check-up would be 31 dollars and when we got there they said since she was found in the woods and they couldn't get a fecal exam (she had used the restroom all morning so nothing came out on the stick) they gave us 3 doses of de-wormer. They also gave us her first month of heartworm free in a sample packet for sentinel. The whole visit ended up costing 47 dollars. Completely worth it, the staff loved her and answered all the questions we had since we are first time puppy owners (we've both only had puppies in our parents houses). I probably won't be bringing my puppy to banfield anytime soon. Thanks for all your help!


WHEW! Good! I don't believe those chain vets ever get to really know your pet like a private vet does. Every time you go you get someone else and I don't think any of them really care all that much except for what they can get out of you in the way of money. I started out taking my cats to a VCA Hospital (not much different than Banfield IMHO) and had a male cat suffer with crystals for 5 months! Took him to a private vet and they got to the bottom of it immediately and got him well in a week or two.


----------



## Horseshoe (Nov 10, 2010)

My sister has had dealings with them and does NOT use them anymore. She said almost exactly what the above posters said...you never get the same vet, they try and get you to do extra unnecessary testing, etc. She has a wonderful vet now (Apex, NC) doesn't run up her bill and will actually try and find ways to save her money. Thats how my vet is here in VA...so I would say pass on Banfield and find a good vet via word of mouth. Good luck with your new family member!!


----------

